# Using Low Cost Holidays .ie



## asdfg (11 Apr 2011)

Anyone ever use  to book a holiday - Flights and accomadation


----------



## bmcintyre (21 Apr 2011)

Hi, my Dad used it to book the accommodation only for our wedding in Spain and got 9 nights for €240 when it would have cost ~€400 through the standard booking websites.

You have to pay upfront though and cancellations...well, I'm not sure but I imagine it's a little bit more problematic. But I have used it myself going over last April and there were no problems.


----------



## wbbs (21 Apr 2011)

Just back from hols with them, have to admit there was a bit of hassle but it all worked out fortunately.   Would be careful about using them again and would know what to look out for.

Main problem was luggage, when booking the site said it was including an amount for luggage and also for resort transfers, however when emails arrived with itinerary there was neither despite I having paid for both.    Flights turned out to be with Ryanair which was not obvious from the booking so you can imagine I wanted the luggage thing sorted.   Rang their call centre twice, clearly in India, was simply told I did not pay for luggage or transfers, when I said I did and it was on all their bookings I was asked if I had taken a screen shot of that page which naturally I had not and was basically told then tough luck.   I was not happy with this and got an email for their complaints dept, sent off several without getting any reply, found them on facebook where they could be contacted on another email, sent one to them explaining. 

Anyway to cut long story short eventually 3 days before travelling got confirmation from them that they had made a mistake and were now including the luggage, however said transfers were not paid for, at this stage I didn't care about the transfers, they cost 40 odd, then they told me they had miscalculated the exchange rate on the stg and they owed me back 40 odd, they never seemed to make the connection that this was clearly something to do with the transfers I paid for.   The money was recredited to my credit card.

We were very nervous that the hotel booking would not exist when we got there as there are lots of tales of woe on their facebook page, anyway it was and it was fine, as advertised.

I might use them again but I would be very careful and would deffo take a screen shot of what I was paying for.


----------



## Sue Ellen (21 Apr 2011)

wbbs said:


> I might use them again


----------



## wbbs (21 Apr 2011)

It was a really good price though, thats why I might chance it again.


----------



## dozy doctor (17 Jan 2013)

We used lowcostholidays.ie loads of times and can not rate them enough...

Please see a code below for use at Lowcostholidays.ie

€25 Off Bookings at Lowcostholidays.ie
Use Code : PC-DESERVE-IT
Expires : 21st January 2013
T&C: Minimum hotel spend of €450. Travel between 15th January 2013  through until 31st December 2013. Not to be used in conjunction with any  other offer. To be redeemed only once per booking and only online at  lowcostholidays.ie.


----------



## monagt (17 Jan 2013)

Dozy Doctor are you 





> lowcostholidays.ie l


???


----------



## dozy doctor (18 Jan 2013)

monagt said:


> Dozy Doctor are you ???



No thanks, sales ain't my game.... Just thought that the members may be interested in a deal that i had put up on boards as it was suggested to me on boards about this thread.... 

I have nothing to do with lowcostholidays, but have only had great experiences with them in the past....

If my comments aren't welcome i will go where they are...


----------



## STEINER (18 Jan 2013)

I used them for my last holiday abroad in 2011.  2 months before going I changed hotels as there were bad reports coming out about the hotel.  Everything was fine with the flights, airport transfers, hotel etc


----------



## sue_flaherty (30 Mar 2013)

my parents used them as booked a holiday using an offer from one of those web voucher sites. easy to book with all steps clearly explained and they had no problems


----------



## darylf (12 Jun 2013)

hi i am just wondering did anyone else have a problem with lowcostholidays booking i havent yet recieved email verification but have a reference number. i rang them up and what was said is that the flights have failed and the aviation team are working on it and should be resolved soon anyone have this problem and how did it end up for you. thanks in advance


----------



## seantheman (25 Jul 2013)

The Sept 3rd ex knock for €177 seems good value for those who dont have kids going back to school. I know accomodation will be fairly basic but it's a decent getaway.


----------

